# PCI-E State Bug?



## Oubadah (Sep 27, 2012)

Idle should read "PCI-E 2.0 x16 @ PCI-E 1.1 x16" not "PCI-E 1.1 x16 @ PCI-E 1.1 x16" right? Otherwise the @ is redundant.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 27, 2012)

When the card goes to idle it changes its reported maximum pcie level from 2.0 down to 1.1


----------

